

New wonder drug matches and kills all kinds of cancer - spking
http://m.nypost.com/p/news/national/testing_starts_creates_homegrown_4jSHWpWFBEkczPTFque7VM

======
Splendor
I get all of my science news from celeb gossip sites.

